# T-nut Shelf-Pin Jig



## Shultzy (1 Jun 2011)

Noticed this jig in the Woodworker's Journal e-zine

T-nut Shelf-Pin Jig
Bill Tanksley


Drilling evenly spaced shelf-pin holes in your cabinet projects is much easier with my shelf-pin jig. I make mine from a couple of pieces of scrap - a large piece that forms the actual drilling jig and a second strip screwed underneath to serve as an edge guide. I insert 5/16" T-nuts into holes in my jig to act like bushings for guiding the drill bit. Just pound them in and drill out the inner threads with a 1/4" twist bit. If you ever need to change the hole spacing, just tap out the bushings and insert them into new holes.

- Bill Tanksley; Rogers, Arkansas


----------



## greggy (1 Jun 2011)

are you going to show us then


----------



## Shultzy (1 Jun 2011)

Sorry I forgot to put the link in

http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/Resource.ashx?sn=TTTnut


----------



## tisdai (2 Jun 2011)

Cheers Shultzy a great idea  

Dave


----------



## morrik27 (10 Jun 2011)

I did much the same, I use the router to do shelf pin holes, so i drilled a suitable sized hole, in my case 16mm (because thats the smallest guide bush i had at the time), evenly spaced in a pice of perspex, then use router twist bit (mines trend, as they make a bit specially for it) then plunge away!

same design as the one in the picture, you can also cut some slots and bolt the baton edge piece on to adjust the distance from the face edge.


----------

